# Wlan/Lan bridge does not work



## blard (May 25, 2010)

Hey guys,

I try to connect my wireless network with some lan.

First i set up a wpa_supplicant config. 

Than i put that in my /etc/rc.conf:

```
#wifi
wlans_rum0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA up"

#bridge
cloned_interfaces="bridge0"
ifconfig_bridge="addm wlan0 addm re0 DHCP"

#lan
ifconfig_re0="up"
```
A reboot later nothing worked. bridge0 does not have an ip. The bridge does not work i can't ping other machines  and so on.


The wlan interface itself seams to work. If i use the following config i can ping to my router @ 192.168.1 and the rest of the world:

```
#wifi
wlans_rum0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"

#bridge
cloned_interfaces="bridge0"
ifconfig_bridge="addm wlan0 addm re0 up"

#lan
ifconfig_re0="up"
```
But the bridge does not work.

For testing if the bridge works i use a mac, connected directly by a cat 5 cable to the gigabit ethernet card of the freebsd maschine. It is on "use DHCP bla" setting and i always try a DHCP-Lease renewing, but it only says No ip/self assigned ip.

How to make this work? I think i did what the handbook said at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-bridging.html

(Freebsd 8.0 i386 up to date)


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2010)

Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums
Please don't use fonts and/or colors.

As for the question, if I remember correctly not all wlan cards work with bridging. The wlan card basically has to 'spoof' a source MAC address and not all cards allow this.

No real reason to use bridging though. If you set up routing properly it'll work too.


----------



## blard (May 25, 2010)

That would make sense. 

Is there a list of cards which are supported/not supportet for this feature?

I use a Conceptronics C54RU


----------



## bschmidt (May 27, 2010)

That is not chip related thing, it's a general thing about the design of wireless lan. Stations aka Clients are supposed to not have any other participants behind them. There are workarounds for that, e.g. WDS, but this must be supported on both sides, AP and Client.

I have no clue about your setup, but if you just want to switch from a wireless to a wired connection whatever is currently available, have look at lagg(4).


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2010)

bschmidt said:
			
		

> That is not chip related thing, it's a general thing about the design of wireless lan. Stations aka Clients are supposed to not have any other participants behind them. There are workarounds for that, e.g. WDS, but this must be supported on both sides, AP and Client.


It's not setup as a client. It's setup as an AP. And it _does_ work, just not with every wlan card.


----------



## bschmidt (May 27, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It's not setup as a client. It's setup as an AP. And it _does_ work, just not with every wlan card.



I don't know what you are referring to, but definitely not to the first post in this thread.


----------

